# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام مجدد برای کنکور 97 با وجود قبولی در مازاد 96

## Namaki

سلام دوستان
من پزشکی ظرفیت مازاد قبول شدم ولی بخاطر شهریه زیادش دوس ندارم برم..میخوام امسال هم بشینم بخونم..من برای این ترم ثبت نام کردم و سوالم اینه آیا میتونم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم برای کنکور 97 شرکت کنم تا اگه احیانا تو 97 موفق نشم همین ظرفیت مازاد رو ادامه بدم؟ممنون

----------


## Alirh

> سلام دوستان
> من پزشکی ظرفیت مازاد قبول شدم ولی بخاطر شهریه زیادش دوس ندارم برم..میخوام امسال هم بشینم بخونم..من برای این ترم ثبت نام کردم و سوالم اینه آیا میتونم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم برای کنکور 97 شرکت کنم تا اگه احیانا تو 97 موفق نشم همین ظرفیت مازاد رو ادامه بدم؟ممنون


چرا ثبت نام می کنی بعد نمیری؟؟موقع انتخاب رشته وضع مالی ات رو بررسی نکردی؟؟؟
 یا منتظر بودی خدا از تو آسمون به ابرا دستور بده برات طلا ببارن؟؟؟؟
کارت تو عین حق خوری
اما راجب به سوالات میتونی انصراف بدی و هیچ مشکلی برای کنکور 97 نداری
ولی نمیتونی این رو نگه داری و کنکور بدی بعدش بگی هرکدومش بهتره رو بدی
در صورت انصراف قطعی از رشته ات(اون تا بهمن ماه 96) می تونی کنکور 97 بدی

----------


## ehsan.iz

> سلام دوستان
> من پزشکی ظرفیت مازاد قبول شدم ولی بخاطر شهریه زیادش دوس ندارم برم..میخوام امسال هم بشینم بخونم..من برای این ترم ثبت نام کردم و سوالم اینه آیا میتونم بدون اینکه انصراف بدم برای کنکور 97 شرکت کنم تا اگه احیانا تو 97 موفق نشم همین ظرفیت مازاد رو ادامه بدم؟ممنون


میتونی بدون انصراف دادن کنکور بدی چون رشته ی روزانه نیستی

----------

